
Last day - turning Parliamentary records into searchable db (boingboing.net)  - mstef
http://boingboing.net/2013/03/06/last-day-of-fundraising-for-pa.html
======
danso
Say what you want about the state of American democracy, but our freedom of
information laws and steps (small as they may be) in releasing digital data
are far ahead of our EU counterparts. It's a common complaint I've heard from
European journalists when discussing watchdog journalism, that the legal
advice U.S. journalists have for getting public records has no real parallel
in the EU.

In the OP's case, the data is ostensibly public, but not in a useful form.
There are many parts of the U.S. gov that don't post great records, but
beta.congress.gov and federalregister.gov are a couple of the best government
records sites I've ever seen and contain more than enough compilable data to
hack on

